# Hello from Michigan



## Adam Bomb (May 29, 2009)

Hey everybody, its Adam from Michigan. I just joined up after Ack pointed me here. Site looks great, looking forward to chatting with everyone.

Good luck gobbler hunting if you havent already closed the deal.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome fellow Michigander!!!


----------



## SLASTER77 (Jul 16, 2008)

BowKil said:


> Welcome fellow Michigander!!!


Ditto:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Adam. Have fun here.


----------



## hoyt_fan (Mar 16, 2009)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## sureshot68 (May 26, 2009)

:welcome:


from Cali


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Just saying hi from the Flint area.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## trailhopper (Nov 27, 2008)

welcome aboard and hello from downriver.


----------



## Bow_All_Season (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

